# Amplifcador de audio skp max 300



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 20, 2013)

¿que tal? sin mas preambulo acudo a ustedes para hacerles una consulta sobre un amplificador!
 resulta que un amigo me lo trajo, y como sabe que me gustan estas cosas me dijo que se lo arreglara, se trata de una potencia skp max 300,150+150 4ohms/100+100 8ohms! tensionde la fuente rectificada -+50v. la misma tenia signos de haber sido tratada por otro tecnico el cual le saco algunos componentes!! ya reemplaze todos los que encontre defectuosos y los que faltaban, hasta ahi todo bien, el problema es que hay un diodo , al parecer es un zener que no se ve el valor ,por ende no se cual es y mucho menos reemplazarlo, adjunto una foto de donde va,el anodo va conectado al colector de un transistor a1015 y el catodo al emisor del c3421.probe metiendole un zener de 12 v, un canal anda perfecto pero el otro no,mido y mido y ambos marcan igual, lo del zener lo hice para probar. asi que no se porque el otro no andara, ¿ que mas puedo revisar del otro canal?
 ¿puede ser que se trate de un diodo de conmutacion y no de un zener?

otra consulta, la etapa driver de esta potencia consta de tres transistores, a940 ,c2073 y c3421, ¿como funcionan estos tres? los de salida son c5200 y a1943.ya eh armado amplificadores antes pero en esta parte estoy algo perdido, quizas por el c3421, el que sepa agradeceria me diga porque usar estos tres.

otra cosa, esta etapa consta de un potenciometro, es decir algo para ajustar bias.hasta ahi todo perfecto ya me lei la parte de puesta a punto de las etapas de potencia y hay algo que no me cierra, hay que medir la caida de tension en la resistencia de emisor,y mediante ley del ohm calcular corriente, perfecto. resulta que en el canal que logre hacer andar la resistencia de emisor, son de 5w 0.5ohm, en una sola de ellas marca voltaje,la del emisor del 5200, en las demas se queda en cero. ¿ a que se debe esto? el valor es cero aun moviendo el potenciometro.

y la ultima cosa, que corriente debe tener la resistencia de emisor/colector respectivamente, lei que algunos dicen 25ma otros 40ma otro 15ma, asi que por ese lado estoy perdido tambien, la unica que tiene valor y cambia moviendo el potenciometro, como ya mencione es la resistencia de emisor de un c5200, varia desde los 40mv hasta pasado los 60mv, aprox 62mv. asi que agradeceria algun tipo de orientacion, ya me lei lo del foro solo que no me queda claro en cuanto debo dejarla. dede ya gracias a todos por lo que me puedan decir.

saludos!


----------



## dantonio (Jul 21, 2013)

Fíjate si este diagrama que subo responde a ese aparato, de ser así, encontrás 
alli respuestas a tus inquietudes.
Saludos.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 21, 2013)

muchas gracias!! me fijo y comento!!





dantonio dijo:


> Fíjate si este diagrama que subo responde a ese aparato, de ser así, encontrás
> alli respuestas a tus inquietudes.
> Saludos.



me acabo de fijar en la serigrafia de la placa y comparando valores de componentes lamentablemente no son similares  . ¿a que se debera la diferencia? los componenetes corrsponden al numero que sale en el diagrama pero los valores no. lo unico similar son los tr de salida, gracias por el diagrama! me da una idea mas o menos de que valor puede ser el zener, si tenes otro mas agradeceria que me lo pases. saludos


----------



## dantonio (Jul 21, 2013)

No, ese es el único que poseía. 
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 25, 2013)

Es max300 o MAX300X la unidad??

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Es max300 o MAX300X la unidad??
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan José.


 es la max 300!! revise el diagrama que me pasaste y es el mismo que me pasaron mas arriba, ¿sabes cual me sirvio? uno de la max 200 que subiste en otro tema, es casi identico, por no decir que es el mismo jaja. ya solucione el tema de los diodos, no eran zener eran diodos de conmutacion 1n4148!!

si me pueden ayudar sigo con el inconveniente de de calibar el bias! los dos canales funcionan, pero segun lo que lei aca, no me queda claro que valor debe ser la corriente en las resistencias! ya lei lo de la puesta en marcha de las etapas de potencia, ahi dice un valor pero en otro tema vi que se recomendaba otro valor mucho mas alto asi que no se en cual dejarlo!

una cosita mas, en un canal las resistencias del colector y emisor me miden valores similares, siempre con el preset al maximo! hasta ahi bien, pero en el otro canal solo la que sale del emisor del transistor marca un valor! en la que sale del colector del otro me marca cero sin importar donde se encuentre el preset, es la unica que marca cero! ¿ a que se debera esto? ¿que componente deberia revisar?

paso unos datos la etapa es complementaria usa los transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, en el canal que la resistencia me marca cero, la resistencia del emisor del 5200 es la que marca la del 1943 se queda en cero, es el unico inconveniente, agradecria cualquier ayuda, muchas gracias a los que me han aportado algo, realmente fue de mucha utilidad. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2013)

La unidad es complementaria. O sea tiene tr canal NPN y tr canal PNP. Pero resistencia debe tener solo en los emisores. 
La medida de la corriente es entre 30 y 40 ma.
Por lo tanto, si el valor de la r de emisor es de 0,39 ohms (generelamente se escribe 0R39) entonces el valor a medir con el tester en mV escala mas baja es de 15 mv. 
Si la r de emisor es mas chica entonces el valor sera mas bajo y si es mas grande el valor sera mas alto.

Sube algunas fotos de las plaquetas para ver mejor. 

saludos

Juan José


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 27, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> La unidad es complementaria. O sea tiene tr canal NPN y tr canal PNP. Pero resistencia debe tener solo en los emisores.
> La medida de la corriente es entre 30 y 40 ma.
> Por lo tanto, si el valor de la r de emisor es de 0,39 ohms (generelamente se escribe 0R39) entonces el valor a medir con el tester en mV escala mas baja es de 15 mv.
> Si la r de emisor es mas chica entonces el valor sera mas bajo y si es mas grande el valor sera mas alto.
> ...



Tiene razon me equivoque es de los emisores de la misma, le cuento que en un canal todo funciona correctamente, es decir mido las resistencias tanto las del transistor pnp como del pnp y con el prset al maximo marca aprox en te 7 y 8 mv! ese esta bien despues lo calibrare y lo dejare como debe ser!!

 el problema esta en el otro canal! adjunto fotos para ver! en la resistencia del NPN seria el 2sc5200 marca mas de 40mv! y en la del 1943 pnp no marca nada, es decir 0 mv! el valor cero se mantiene moviendo el preset! el unico que varia es de la resistencia que mide 40mv!llega hasta 60mv con el preset al minimo ¿a que se debera esto? que deberia revisar? ¿sera que los transistores tienen diferente ganancia?. 

Agradeceria alguna ayuda, muchas gracias juan jose eso era lo que queria saber en cuanto dejarla calibrada, un canal al menos ya esta andando bien ahora veremos que pasa con el otro, aclaro que cambie todos los diodos y transisitores  la etapa, el c2073,a940,c3421 etc espero sus sugerencias. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2013)

Puede ser que sean falsos los TR de salida. Esos tr fueron muy utilizados por los fabricantes de amplificadores y hay muchos falsos dando vuelta. 

Cambiaste los tr de salida??

La tensión que mides en la R de emisor debe ser con un multimetro de buena calidad. No cualquiera mide debajo de los 20 mv con buena precisión. 

Si el canal que anda bien no calienta y tu no escuchas (tienes que tener un oidaaazo) distorsión por cruce entonces el valor es eso que mides. 

Yo colocaría un aislante entre las pistas y las patas de los TR está muy arriesgado ese PCB. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 27, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Puede ser que sean falsos los TR de salida. Esos tr fueron muy utilizados por los fabricantes de amplificadores y hay muchos falsos dando vuelta.
> 
> Cambiaste los tr de salida??
> 
> ...



gracias, los transistores no creo que sean falsificados (creo) si los cambie!! el multimetro es un sinometer m890g , me lo vendieron como bueno jaja... ¿asi que el drama del canal puede ser los transistores de salida nomas?? se me habia ocurrido que puede ser eso pero como eran nuevos lo descarte..
¿¿si en un canal mide 8 mv con el preset al maximo las dos resistencias, como puede ser que en el otro canal una resistencia mida 40 y en la otra cero.?? la verdad no se por donde encarar, cambiare los transistores entonces. sisi encuanto a lo de la placa trate de dejarlo lo mas lejos posible, igual de fabrica viene asi,le pondre algo para evitar algun corto o algo asi, agradecere cualquier otra sugerencia para seguir revisando. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 29, 2013)

Probaste con un juego nuevo de transistores??. 

Otra cosa, generalmente se cambian las R de emisor al cambiar los transistores. Cambiaste??

Por último, mide la ganancia del transistor de Bias. Tiene que se alta sino trae problemas de regulacion también. 

suerte y saludos

Juan José.


----------



## mutter (Jul 29, 2013)

hola, oye me dio curiosidad tu comentario, y quisiera saber, por que es necesario cambiar la resistencia del emisor despues de haber cambiado el transistor? , te lo agardezco de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 29, 2013)

Normalmente se recomienda en los manuales de servicio de las marcas mas reconocidas. La resistencia de emisor tiene varias funciones, una de ellas es la de tomar una muestra de la corriente e informar al circuito de recorte y control de sobrecorrientes de la corriente que circula por el para de salida. 
Cuando se queman los transistores de salida generalmente estas resistencia sufren una sobrecarga importante de corriente que puede o no desembocar en sobrecargas importantes de disipación de potencia y quien te dice que no modificaciones en sus valores resistivos por micro calentamientos de sus componentes internos. 
Por ello, generalmente cuando se cambia el par de salida tambien se cambian las R que ademas deben ser de buena calidad ya que de ellas depende la regulación final de la etapa. 

Teóricamente hablando cuando la etapa está calibrada y bien dimensionada, cuando circula una sobrecorriente por la etapa final o se produce un cortocircuito (caso extremo) el amplificador debería seguir drenando corriente hasta que actúe una protección, pero nunca quemarse por este motivo. 

Te puedo asegurar que MUCHOS  de los amplificadores no cumplen con este requerimiento y por que generelmente no estan bien calibrados ni el Bias ni las valores de actuaciones de los recortes y protecciones. 

No se si es claro lo que expuse, pero es mas o menos una idea de por que se sugiere siempre cambiar el par complementario con sus resistencias y no solo lo que está quemado. 

PD: por recomendación personal, desde los tr del diferencial hasta los finales pueden haber sufrido en el cortocircuito, alguna diferencia entre sus valores de fábrica que hagan por ejemplo que el amplificador funcione a baja potencia pero a la hora de rendir se queme nuevamente. 

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Jul 29, 2013)

disculpa por la respuesta tardia jaja, andaba ocupado con otras cosas, si si cambiare los tr de salida, driver y todo aquello que pudiese estar sospechoso, incluyendo las resistencias que usted menciona! en cuanto consiga los componentes publicare resultados, el otro canal ya esta funcionando perfecto y calibrado!! gracias a sus recomendaciones!! saludos!


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Ago 11, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Che no me traten de usted!!! no soy tan viejo.  va eso creo jjajaja
> suerte
> Juan Jose



ya arme la potencia y revise lo que tenia que revisar, los dos canales andan pero el problema que tengo es que el clip de un canal se prende primero que el otro!! los dos suenan igual sin distorsion aparente pero en uno el clip se satura mucho mas rapido digamos que un potenciometro  estando al maximo (100%) el otro llegando al 60% comienza a prenderse el led del clip... ¿que podra ser?? revise componentes del led para atras y en los dos canales miden lo mismo, ¿que mas deberia revisar? saludos y gracias


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 21, 2021)

buenos días Colegas les quería consultar! Leyendo el tema veo que el compañero Iván menciona en el post#6 que se baso en el diagrama de la Max200 para su reparación! Hay alguna posibilidad de compartir dicho diagrama o donde lo puedo ubicar! Porque mire en los mensajes de nuestro compañero Juan José y no logro dar con el diagrama! Ni con la ayuda del buscador con la palabra clave max200…
Saludos que tengan un Excelente día!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2021)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> buenos días Colegas les quería consultar! Leyendo el tema veo que el compañero Iván menciona en el post#6 que se baso en el diagrama de la Max200 para su reparación! Hay alguna posibilidad de compartir dicho diagrama o donde lo puedo ubicar! Porque mire en los mensajes de nuestro compañero Juan José y no logro dar con el diagrama! Ni con la ayuda del buscador con la palabra clave max200…
> Saludos que tengan un Excelente día!


En el Foro no lo he visto, *aquí *dicen tenerlo, pero es una página de pago  🤷‍♂️


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 21, 2021)

El mismo que mencionaste ya lo compartieron en el foro! Aqui. 👌 👍

De la serie Max antigua no hay casi nada más lo compartido por el colega dantonio💪 y Navegando encontré algo Aqui pero también es pagá o requiere membresía 😩


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2021)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> El mismo que mencionaste ya lo compartieron en el foro! Aqui. 👌 👍
> 
> De la serie Max antigua no hay casi nada más lo compartido por el colega dantonio💪 y Navegando encontré algo Aqui pero también es pagá o requiere membresía 😩


De ese Foro, soy miembro, pero no poseo la cantidad suficiente de mensajes como para tener permiso de descarga del archivo .PDF    🤷‍♂️

*Edit: *
Tal ves algún otro miembro de la comunidad y que tenga acceso, tenga la gentileza de bajar el archivo desde esa página


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 21, 2021)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> buenos días Colegas les quería consultar! Leyendo el tema veo que el compañero Iván menciona en el post#6 que se baso en el diagrama de la Max200 para su reparación! Hay alguna posibilidad de compartir dicho diagrama o donde lo puedo ubicar! Porque mire en los mensajes de nuestro compañero Juan José y no logro dar con el diagrama! Ni con la ayuda del buscador con la palabra clave max200…
> Saludos que tengan un Excelente día!


Cuéntame que vas a hacer o necesitas hacer


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Abr 22, 2021)

Buenos días! Respecto a la pregunta de Emilio, la idea es empezar un proyecto para restaurar unos equipos viejos que los tenían tirados y se los compré por muy pocos $$. En este caso son dos un cabezal electrovox mp-412 del cual lo único que se rescata es la fuente 30+30/3 o 4A ~ y sus filtros, gabinete y parte del pre-amplificador (cambiando varios Potenciómetros de ganancia y máster) y un amplificador Altech xp dónde rescate también su fuente 36+36/ 5Amp ~ - 12+12/1A, puente rectificador, filtros, su gabinete y los disipadores si así uno los quiere llamar porque que ni valen la pena (solo es un perfil tipo U de aluminio de unos 2mm espesor para el par de mj15003/4).

En fin de algunos de esos me gustaría poder recuperarlos y utilizarlos para uso hogareño. Por ahí una cuestión de gusto fue hacer su etapa amplificadora basándome en algún diagrama skp que siempre me gustó su respuestas de sonido y protección al momento de una sobrecarga o que se rompa el plug y se toquen los cables. Cuando busque algo di con este tema y bueno el esquema de la max300 es muy similar al que usa la consola skp vz60 que me tocó cambiar sus Fader un día.
También me tope con Este esquema compartido por el colega Fogonazo y pensé en reutilizar los ml15003/4. 

En pocas palabras esa sería la idea y espero sus opiniones ya que sus experiencias van más allá y me puedan aconsejar al respecto.

Saludos


----------

